# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Ποσο ζουν τα καρδερινοκάναρα;

## xazokoytavo

Παλι βοηθεια ηρθα να ζητησω...  Ο Γιαννης μας -καρδερινοκαναρος ειναι- δεν ειναι καθολου καλα.... Εχει κουρνιασει κατω στο κλουβακι του, με μισοκλειστα ματακια, και αντιδρα ελαχιστα.  Χτες ητανε μια χαρα.  Τον γιαννη τον εχουμε για πανω απο δεκαπεντε χρονια κι ειναι το καμαρι ολης της γειτονιας με το τραγουδι του... Τι να κανω για να τον βοηθήσω;  Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει γερασει;  Να αρρωστησε ετσι ξαφνικα;  Τον εχω μεσα τωρα που εχει δροσια, προσπαθει να ανοιξει τα φτερα του, αλλα δειχνει μαλλον παραζαλισμενος και αδυναμος -και τα ματια του μισοκλειστα....

----------


## vag21

δεν μας λες καλυτερα το μυστικο της διατροφης του γιαννη?
βαθια γεραματα,λιγα πραγματα μπορεις να κανεις,ισως μια πολυβιταμινη να βοηθουσε αλλα δυσκολο το βλεπω πια.

----------


## xazokoytavo

Κελαηδινη τον ταιζαμε ολη του τη ζωη μωρε...  Βιταμινη που του βαζαμε, την εχεζε κι εφευγε, οποτε δε του ξαναβαλαμε...  Βασανιζεται πολυ αυτη τη στιγμη, τον ξαναβαλαμε στο κλουβι του, και δεν ξερουμε τι να κανουμε για να τον βοηθησουμε...  Αν τον χανουμε απο γεραματα, αυτος που ειπε "εφυγε ησυχα, σαν πουλακι", δεν ηξερε τι του γινοτανε παντως....
(Και τελικα, τι προσδοκιμο ζωης εχουν :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κελαηδινη με ρουπσεν και χρωματιστα μπισκοτα?
Βιταμινη απο αυτες τις κοκκινες- κιτρινες κλπ?

Προσδοκιμο ζωης καπου 10 χρονια..

----------


## vag21

εγω ειχα ενα περιπου 13 χρονια και πεθανε απο γεραματα.τωρα το δικο σου ειναι για γκινες.

----------


## xazokoytavo

Κελαηδινη αυτη που εχει κατι χρωματιστα μπιλακια μεσα (δεν ειμαι ειδικη, κελαηδινη ζηταγα, κελαηδινη μου εδιναν).  Βιταμινη του ειχαμε βαλει και κοκκινη και κιτρινη, αλλα δεν την πλησιαζε...  Και μεχρι χτες το απογευμα τραγουδουσε ο φουκαρας.... Τον ειχα παρει απο ενα petshop το 1998 και θυμαμαι οτι δεν ηθελαν να μου τον δωσουν γιατι ητανε μικρουλης κι ισως να μην κελαηδουσε....  Αχ μωρε, σπαρταραει και δεν ξερω τι να τονε κανω....

----------


## jk21

μπορει να ειναι απο γεραματα ,αλλα  μπορει να το εχει πειραξει και κατι .βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι και αν μπορεις την κοιλια του να φαινεται το δερμα του χαμηλα

----------


## xazokoytavo

Γαμωτο τωρα εχει σταματησει να παλευει και δε θελω να τον ταλαιπωρησω... Εχει ομως κατι σαν εκκρισεις στο προσωπο του, το καθαριζουμε συνεχεια γιατι κολλανε πανω τροφες ετσι οπως παλευει...  Πριν που ειχε γυρισει ανασκελα παντως, η κοιλιτσα του δε δειχνει πρησμενη κι εχει το χρωμα που ειχε παντα -ανοιχτο γκριζο δηλαδη...

----------


## jk21

ισως ειναι κρυωμενο ... αλλα ας γινει οπως νομιζεις ...

----------


## xazokoytavo

Αν ειναι κρυωμενο τι πρεπει να κανω; (γμτ λυπαμαι να τον ταραξω παλι, του καθαρισα λιγο το μουτρακι του, και τωρα εχει κουρνιασει στον πατο του κλουβιου...  )

----------


## jk21

το πιο ευκολο ειναι να το εχεις καπου σε θερμακρασια ανω των 30 βαθμων τοπικα (30 με 33 ειναι μια χαρα ).βαλε μια λαμπα ή καποιο θερμοπομπο .

φαρμακα υποθετω δεν θες να δωσεις ,για να μην το ταλαιπωρησεις .αν δειξει ομως οτι βελτιωνεται με τη θερμοτητα  εστω και λιγο ,ισως τελικα να αξιζει .... 

σκεψου κατι σαν βρογχοπνευμονια σε ενα γερο ανθρωπο .... το υποθετω απο τα εκριμματα που λες

----------


## lagreco69

Βιβη πιστευω οτι ο Γερακος σου ετοιμαζεται για να πεταξει κοντα στον δημιουργο του. οτι και να του κανεις θα ειναι ματαιο!

----------


## xazokoytavo

Φαρμακα τι φαρμακα;  Ειναι κι η μερα τετοια που δεν εχω που να παω (θα πηγαινα να ρωτησω στο πετ σοπ αν ηταν ανοιχτα).  Τον εχω εξω παλι που εχει ζεστη, αλλα οχι στον ηλιο...  Κουτσουλιες δε μπορω να παρω φωτογραφια, γιατι το κλουβι του εχει και τροφες τωρα μεσα και φτερα (αφου παλευε τοση ωρα).   Θα προσπαθησω να παρω φωτογραφια...

----------


## xazokoytavo

Πριν καμμια ωρα ο Γιαννης μας σταματησε να παλευει... Πριν τον βαλω κατω απο τη γαρδενια, πηρα φωτο την κοιλιτσα του, αν σας λεει κατι...

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ.... ας αναπαυθει η ψυχουλα του... σιγουρα σας ευγνομωνει που τον προσεχατε τοσο και εζησε τοοοοσα χρονια!

----------


## lagreco69

Βιβη λυπαμαι!! να εισαι σιγουρη οτι απο εκει που ειναι τωρα, θα σε ευγνωμονει!! για τα οσα του προσφερες αυτα τα 15 χρονια.

----------


## antoninio

..καλησπερα και καλη Ανασταση..δεν εχασες απλα ενα καρδερινοκαναρο..μελος της οικογενειας εχασες θα μπορουσα να πω..κριμα..παντως να ξερεις σου εζησε παρααααα πολυ..15 χρονια???αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι χθες κελαιδουσε??μηπως πηρες τιποτα καινουριο και δεν ηταν καλο-->νεα τροφη μηπως???...εισαι τυχερος που εζησε τοσα πολλα χρονια..

----------


## xazokoytavo

του πηραμε χτες τροφη, αλλα δεν προλαβαμε να του βαλουμε... Και χτες οχι μονο κελαηδουσε, ρεσιταλ εδωσε, και λεγαμε οτι τον επιασε το καλοκαιρι... Ουφ, δε ξερω, καταλαβαινω οτι ητανε παππουλης, αλλα αυτο που μας στεναχωρησε ειναι ο παιδεμος του απο το πρωι...  ταλαιπωρηθηκε ο φουκαρακος μου.... 
Σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ για τη συμπαρασταση...  Τωρα ειμαστε ενα σπιτι χωρις Γιαννη...

----------


## antoninio

..<<<<θα βρεις αλλο Γιαννη και προκοπη καλυτερη θα κανει>>>>....μην ανησυχεις...εχουμε αναπαραγωγικη σεζον...το νου σου για κανα μπομπιρα μικρο..

----------


## jk21

Βιβη το πουλακι εφυγε πληρες ημερων ... ας αναπαυτει κοντα στο Δημιουργο του !

σιγουρα θα σας λεψει ... 1μισυ δεκαετια ειναι ενα τεραστιο κομματι και της δικιας σας ζωης και ισως εχει συνδεθει με σημαντικες στιγμες της !

οτι και να εγινε (μαλλον προβλημα καρδιακης λειτουργιας και ισως κατι αντιστοιχο του πνευμονικου οιδηματος των ανθρωπων ...υποθετω ...δεν ξερω ) σημασια εχει οτι τωρα ξεκουραζεται !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βιβη να εισαι περηφανη που το ειχες τοσα χρονια και να παρεις αλλο πουλι γιατι πραγματικα το αξιζεις.

----------


## xazokoytavo

Ισως εμεις που μεγαλωνουμε τετραποδα, να ειμαστε λιγακι αχαριστοι με τα πουλακια που δε μας δειχνουν τοσο αμεσα τα συναισθηματα τους για μας... Τα θεωρουμε λιγακι σαν αξεσουαρ του σπιτιου... μεχρι τη στιγμη που ξαφνικα συνειδητοποιουμε οτι κι αυτα θα γερασουν, και θα πεθανουν οπως ολα τα πλασματα του θεου....  
Σας ευχαριστω και παλι ολους, για τις συμβουλες, την παρηγορια και την συμπαρασταση.
Καλη Ανασταση παιδια, να περασετε ομορφα, με υγεια και αγαπη.

----------


## lagreco69

> Καλη Ανασταση παιδια, να περασετε ομορφα, με υγεια και αγαπη.


Επισης Βιβη.  :Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Ζουν περιπου 8-10 χρονια.

----------

